# Ogólne > Badania >  co zrobic, zeby miec dobre wyniki?

## agataenfinbref

Witam  :Smile:  
bede miec operacje w styczniu 2014... chcialabym sie do tego odpowiednio przygotowac. 
Musze wykonac nastepujace badania: 

- morfologia, OB

- elektrolity w surowicy krwi: Na, K, Mg, Cl

- układ krzepnięcia:   INR, APTT i wskaźnik protrombinowy

- poziom glukozy ( na czczo )

- EKG z opisem

Jak moge sie przygotowac, zeby miec mozliwie najlepsze wyniki? Istnieja jakies witaminy / dieta, ktore moglyby mi pomoc? serdecznie dziekuje za odpowiedz!

----------

